# fat hedgie



## holloway (Aug 22, 2010)

:shock: I just got a female hedgie and she is for sure not pregnant but she is SUPER BIG. she can roll in a ball still but she is just so big. i have never seen one this big. I have not gotten a weight on her yet but is there any diet i could put her on. she eats chicken soup for the cat lovers and 2 meal worms a day. any suggestions. thanks sarah


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Big does not equal fat. If she's not fat, leave her alone.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

I have heard of healthy hogs weighing as much as 600g- twice the size of mine. Hedgehogs really vary in size and weight. The main thing to look for is if they can roll into a ball. You can also look for a double chin or fat around the legs. She might just be big. Is she on CSFTCS Light? That is what is recommended for adults. 

Also, where did you get her? Are you 100% sure she's not pregnant? Unfortunately it happens a lot with rehomed or pet store females.


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

ok my girl Tonja weighs 650 grams, which is huge!! And she is only about 4 to 5 mnts old!!! lol but she can roll in to a tight ball, and no fat rolls. But i think that she might be the bigest one on the bord. You should look at the new page on here it shows pics of diferent hedgies, and the difference in there sizes. but good luck and congrats on your new girl!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

E-Che & Tonja said:


> ok my girl Tonja weighs 650 grams, which is huge!! And she is only about 4 to 5 mnts old!!! lol but she can roll in to a tight ball, and no fat rolls. But i think that she might be the bigest one on the bord.


Nope. My Yuri is about 900g. Herisson, Kendi, KeiLei are nearing 700g. The largest ones I have had was Truffles who at one point weighed 1100g. At 4 months when they came to me, she was over 800g and her brother Quillson over 700g. Truffles was a very big hedgehog and was half again longer than the average sized hedgie.


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

Lol wow!! thank you i was starting to feel like i had a gient insted of a pygme with how big she was getting. Especuly after reading about the adults that are so much smaller than her :lol: but she is happy and does not look over weight, and I love my big cubely (and lazzy) girl :lol: I like the big hogs they have some weight on tham when they fall asleap, and they make great little heaters


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hehe, yeah Hester is starting to scare me, my first female Vera Lee was 295 grams before she got sick, she was roughly a year or more so old. Hester just tipped the scale at 565 (post poo) the other night, she's 7.5 months old. Its weird how their size can vary so much, I mean guess goes the same with humans with both size and weight.


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

> Nope. My Yuri is about 900g. Herisson, Kendi, KeiLei are nearing 700g. The largest ones I have had was Truffles who at one point weighed 1100g. At 4 months when they came to me, she was over 800g and her brother Quillson over 700g. Truffles was a very big hedgehog and was half again longer than the average sized hedgie.


 :shock: I would love to see some pictures of them!
My Pixie is a little over 3 months old and now weighs just over 300g.
I think she is gonna be a big girl


----------



## holloway (Aug 22, 2010)

ok....thanks everyone. yes she can roll in a tight ball and no fat rolls. I guess she is just a BIG girl. she weighs 1 1/2 lbs. and i hope shes not pregnant!!!!! but i don't think she is, or atleast thats what i was told. :lol:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Hedgehogs just come in all sizes. I had a veterinarian argue with me once that one of my 650 gram girls was "grossly obese". She argued that hedgehogs should around 450 grams. Mind you, said hedgehog had just been to a hedgehog show recently and in a large color class took 3rd place. Needless to say we never went back.

Imagine what she would think of Rose, who weighs in around 750-770 currently.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Kalandra said:


> Hedgehogs just come in all sizes. I had a veterinarian argue with me once that one of my 650 gram girls was "grossly obese". She argued that hedgehogs should around 450 grams. Mind you, said hedgehog had just been to a hedgehog show recently and in a large color class took 3rd place. Needless to say we never went back.
> 
> Imagine what she would think of Rose, who weighs in around 750-770 currently.


Perhaps it was the same vet who said Satin was obese.

Hedgies do come in a range of sizes; they shouldn't all weigh the same. Having the advantage of looking at both Tex (320g) and Satin (640g) at the same time, I can clearly see that Satin has a longer, uh, wheelbase than Tex. If they were the same weight, either Satin would be emaciated or Tex would be a ball of rolly-polly fatness.


----------

